# Using PCT to cut



## IronJack (Sep 12, 2018)

If you are going to be catabolic anyway during PCT, why not use the opportunity to cut body fat you gained during the cycle?


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 13, 2018)

Think we are confused as what you are saying


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2018)

IronJack said:


> If you are going to be catabolic anyway during PCT, why not use the opportunity to cut body fat you gained during the cycle?



If the cuff of your jeans is smoldering why not just throw some gas on them


----------



## Jin (Sep 13, 2018)

This is a terrible idea. The opposite of what you should do.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 13, 2018)

Honestly, your best approach would be to not cycle at all. If muscle means this little to you then it's just a gigantic waste of oil. 

Also, fat loss isn't accelerated during PCT in case that's what you were thinking. It would be the same as any other time except with a bunch of muscle tissue to go along with it. Dumb as ****.


----------



## IronJack (Sep 13, 2018)

No need to get offended, I am just brainstorming. My thoughts are that if you are going to be catabolic during PCT, why eat as if you were bulking? You have to cut anyway so you might as well get it over with.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 14, 2018)

What makes you think you’re automatically catabolic in pct?


----------



## IronJack (Sep 14, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> What makes you think you’re automatically catabolic in pct?



Because you have low testosterone for a few weeks.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 15, 2018)

IronJack said:


> Because you have low testosterone for a few weeks.


LowT =/= catabolic


----------



## Jin (Sep 15, 2018)

You can gain muscle with very low t. It’s just harder. That’s why you go HARD during pct and eat a surplus to keep the gains.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 15, 2018)

bad idea man..pct is meant to focus 100% on a good recovery..After pct do what ever u like


----------

